# El Burlus Maximus



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

O.M.G. Look it da burls on that .........
I think there'll be plenty of great stuff in there, but I'm also thinking some left as is for table pedestals.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd got some of this stuff that was burned before and other than it being pretty darned hard, it looked pretty good. I doubt this tree goes far or that anyone that does notice it would see what I do, so it will reside right where it is for now.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2016)

justallan said:


> I'd got some of this stuff that was burned before and other than it being pretty darned hard, it looked pretty good. I doubt this tree goes far or that anyone that does notice it would see what I do, so it will reside right where it is for now.



That has lots of potential ! Look forward to seeing the pics when shes cut open

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Me too!!


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

I think it will be hollow, but the size of some of it will still yield pretty good stuff.
The nice thing on it being dead is it's already pretty much dried and has done any moving that it's going to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2016)

You got more patience than me, I would be out there cutting it up this weekend.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 29, 2016)

Might even be cutting it at midnight if that is what it would take to get it home tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2016)

justallan said:


> I think it will be hollow, but the size of some of it will still yield pretty good stuff.
> The nice thing on it being dead is it's already pretty much dried and has done any moving that it's going to.


From my experience finding a big hollow stump last summer, it will probably be full of pure white burl, which is just gorgeous imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2016)

There is a CL listing down here, this guy says he has Mesquite burls from football sized to Volkswagon sized. I'm calling BS on the volkswagon sized, but I'd like to see what he has. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> You got more patience than me, I would be out there cutting it up this weekend.....



That's because you are immune to cold you freak.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2016)

What species of tree/wood is it? Incredible treasure awaits! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 30, 2016)

That's a dental floss tree. Planted by a dental floss tycoon. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's because you are immune to cold you freak.


Hey it's almost May, you can come out of your burrough now Kevin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (May 7, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> What species of tree/wood is it? Incredible treasure awaits! Chuck


Sorry for the late response Chuck, I'd missed your question.
It's a box elder. I've sawn a few of the ones killed in the fire awhile back and other than being hard as heck they look pretty good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

